# Piffaro: The Renaissance Band



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.piffaro.org/

Just found out from Ben about this group and it looks cool. I think that it would be awesome to learn recorder someday.

Any other Renaissance groups that I ought to know about?


----------

